# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Bún chả ngon trên hè phố Sài Gòn - Quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Bún chả trên vỉa hè Sài Gòn*
> 
> _Địa chỉ: Quán vỉa hè, đối diện nhà hàng Rêu cá chép, đường Nguyễn Văn Thủ, quận 1. Quán bán vào buổi trưa, khoảng từ 11h._
> 
> *>> Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Bún chả ngon*


*Nằm trên vỉa hè đường Nguyễn Văn Thủ (quận 1), quán bún chả ở đây thu hút rất nhiều khách đến ăn vào mỗi buổi trưa.*

Bún chả Hà Nội, tên món ăn cũng là tên quán, không có hàng quán cụ thể, chỉ là một chiếc xe đẩy, bàn ghế thấp như những quán cóc lề đường nhưng hãy thử đến đây một lần bạn sẽ hiểu tại sao quán vỉa hè lại đông khách đến như vậy.

Khách của quán phần lớn là khách văn phòng, họ đến vì món ăn quen thuộc của đất Hà thành, được ngồi dưới những tán cây xanh mát và nghe cái giọng Bắc đặc trưng của cô chủ quán.

Các nguyên liệu trong món ăn đều rất quen thuộc như bún, thịt nướng, nem và những viên thịt băm mà người Hà Nội gọi là chả. Bát bún chả hấp dẫn, thơm mùi quyến rũ của thịt và chả được nướng vừa chín tới. Nước mắm được pha vừa ăn, có vị béo của thịt, những lát đu đủ xanh, cà rốt đỏ ăn kèm có độ giòn, mềm cho bạn cảm giác ngon miệng.



Chả, thịt nướng, đu đủ cùng cà rốt được để chung vào trong chén nước mắm có vị hơi chua.
Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng được thưởng thức các loại rau sống mang đậm hương vị của xứ Bắc như: xà lách, kinh giới, húng quế… các loại rau này khi ăn kèm với bún chả cho bạn cảm giác ngon miệng và đỡ ngấy hơn.

Một bát bún đủ màu với sắc trắng tinh của bún, xanh tươi của rau sống, màu vàng của chả, thịt nướng…ăn kèm với những cuốn nem to được thái thành từng miếng vừa ăn, tất cả hòa quyện vào nhau tạo nên một hương vị đặc trưng của đất Hà thành. Ăn bún chả, cảm nhận vị ngọt và mềm của thịt nướng, hương vị hơi chua chua của nước mắm, cái giòn sần sật của miếng đu đủ hòa trong mùi thơm của các loại rau khiến cho món ăn này thật hoàn hảo.



Bát bún hấp dẫn với nhiều màu sắc.
Quán chỉ bán vào buổi trưa nên có lượng khách rất đông, nếu bạn đến vào giờ cao điểm thì không thể làm gì khác hơn ngoài việc đứng chờ. Thực khách của quán có thể là những người con đất Bắc muốn thưởng thức một chút hương vị quê nhà, cũng có thể là người Sài Gòn muốn tìm đến với một món ăn ngon. Mỗi phần bún chả có giá 32.000 đồng, nếu muốn ăn chả giò thì bạn có thể gọi thêm.



Bún để ăn là bún sợi nhỏ.



Chả được nướng chín vàng, thơm phức.



Rau sống tươi ngon với các loại rau quen thuộc của đất Bắc như: kinh giới, húng quế, húng lủi, rau muống, xà lách...



Bạn có thể gọi thêm nem nếu thích.


Cùng khám *quán ăn vặt ở Sài Gòn* - *quan an vat o Sai Gon*

----------


## loplipop

Hehe nhớ món bún Chả quá
Ở Hn có quán bún chả ở Phố Vọng ngon lắm

----------


## pigcute

Món ăn trưa tuyệt cú mèo cho dân văn phòng ^^

----------


## tulip_trang

ở trên đường Vũ Huy Tấn cũng có quán bún chả ngon lém, mình hay ăn ở đó  rất nhiều thịt, đặc biệt nước mắm rất ngon và rất sạch sẽ. Địa chỉ: 15c  Vũ Huy Tấn, Q.bình Thạnh ( khu miếu nổi)

----------


## lunas2

nhìn k ngon lém

----------

